# Shimano R700 compact crankset



## Lemonhead (Mar 3, 2005)

Anyone know the weight of Shimano's R700 compact crankset with Ultegra BB cups?


----------



## FlyingYeti (Mar 29, 2006)

I forgot the exact figure, but I was actually surprised to find out that a R700 Compact crankset was about 100g heavier than Ultegra 53/39. R700 has the shape of DuraAce with more metal area, and this might contribute to the added weight.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

For real?!??! oi.

Someone verify!

FSA here I come.  

(not that i'm against FSA stuff, I just don't like the non-shiny metallic look  )




FlyingYeti said:


> I forgot the exact figure, but I was actually surprised to find out that a R700 Compact crankset was about 100g heavier than Ultegra 53/39. R700 has the shape of DuraAce with more metal area, and this might contribute to the added weight.


----------



## FlyingYeti (Mar 29, 2006)

Okay, I was wrong, but not by much. Here's the weight info as published in the Competitive Cyclist's website.

Shimano R700 Compact = 850 g
Shimano Ultegra Double = 833 g
Shimano DuraAce Double = 640 g

I guess 17g heavier weight by going from Ultegra to Compact is not going to kill me.


----------



## Lemonhead (Mar 3, 2005)

FlyingYeti said:


> Okay, I was wrong, but not by much. Here's the weight info as published in the Competitive Cyclist's website.
> 
> Shimano R700 Compact = 850 g
> Shimano Ultegra Double = 833 g
> ...


I just want to let everyone know that I took the plunge two weeks ago and ordered the crankset anyway. Since I was coming from an Ultegra 6600, I just left the Ultegra BB on and weighed the cranksets by themselves. 

My Ultegra 6600 53/39 crankset weighed in at 742g, while my new R700 weighed in at 760g. The difference was only 18g (which I'm pleased with since it's a very small trade off for its benefits), and I'm guessing it's from the Dura Ace-like big ring (like FlyingYeti said.)

I haven't taken it on a long ride yet, buy my initial impressions on shorter rides are all positive. I run it with a 12-25 rear and I noticed I can spin a lot more. I can also crank on the big ring easier without having to search around for a comfortable gear. I can't wait to take it on a longer ride to see how it affects fatigue.


----------



## FlyingYeti (Mar 29, 2006)

"Butterly smooth" is how I describe the ride with the compact crank. I now ride a lot longer distance full of joy instead of agony.


----------

